# Taking peanut butter to Mexico?



## vicki (Sep 16, 2007)

The last time we were in Cancun, we had trouble finding peanut butter in the grocery stores.  The kind that we finally did find had honey mixed in and we didn't care for it.  Would we be allowed to take our own jars of peanut butter with us from the US into Mexico when we fly to Cancun next summer?  I don't know if this is an airlines issue, a TSA issue, or a Mexican customs issue.
Vicki


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you should be OK as a processed food product. But it must go in your suitcase (checked baggage). I would definitely bring a new one with the safety seal intact.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 16, 2007)

No problem, we bring PB and other non-perishables with us all the time.  There was a discussion about bringing food to Mexico here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52961

The only things with which you might have a problem are perishables such as meat and cheese, and liquor if you're over limit.


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 16, 2007)

We've packed it before in our checked luggage with no problems. We noticed the same problem with lack of pb choices in Cancun in July. We forgot to pack it and the one grocery store we went to had it mixed with jelly which our child wont eat. Ended up buying at the resort's mart for inflated price, about $4 for a small jar, since I wasn't going back to Walmart just for that.


----------



## cymomtx (Sep 16, 2007)

We always bring peanut butter and jelly from home.


----------



## suesam (Sep 18, 2007)

Last summer when we went we could not find salsa! You know, the good, chunky kind. My kids were having withdrawals! We found tons of delicioius guacamole, but salsa, not! Think we could bring salsa? that just seems so wrong!


----------



## Deer Path (Sep 18, 2007)

We always take a cooler with lots of food items that we will use up while there.  The only thing we had a problem with in Cabo last year when I got the red light. They looked and saw a small  cervalot. The lady took it and said I could not bring it in.   I think she just wanted it.  It is of course precooked and still packaged so should not have been a problem. This year I will put it in my checked luggage and should work ok.

We take 6 bottles of water to get us started, peanut butter, crackers, cereal, microwave popcorn, peanuts, coffee, filters, ziplock bags(2 gal.for fish),etc.

We got deep sea fishing and hope to bring home frozen fish on our return. Sometimes they will package and freeze it for us and sometimes we do it ourselves. If we do not have room in our room freezer the resort will store it for us.  They also fix us dinner with it for a small fee.  You cannot use dry ice or other ice in the cooler but if it is frozen good we have not had a problem getting it home still frozen.

Judy


----------

